# help with an old bear



## Buckslayer76 (Jul 26, 2008)

i dont have pics but its in almost mint condition the riser is a beautiful dark colored wood and the limbs are black and the lettering on the limbs are in red if you know which ine im talking about what year was it made?


----------



## Jamesh76 (May 9, 2007)

serial number and make/name/type of bow? There are too many variations to just guess by the color of the writing and wood. patent year? what does the bear emblem and medallion look like? If you want help you need to be more specific about what you have and what it looks like. A picture can paint 1000 words. 

Good luck
James


----------



## jmoose77 (Apr 3, 2004)

It could be the Kodiak Magnum. Would your riser be a cherry color? I want to say the Kodiak Magnum compound had black limbs and I think it had the Bear name in red.


----------



## Buckslayer76 (Jul 26, 2008)

ill have to get the serial number when i get back home, and yea its almost a cherry color, sorry for the lack of info was in a hurry when i posted


----------

